
Can I trust proton mail? - flantascience
Can someone give me some secret insights on this?
======
protonmail
We know that the best way to build trust is not to ask for it, it's to act in
a trustworthy way. That's why we try to make our systems and processes as
transparent as possible so that users can verify for themselves whether their
information is safe. Anyone can check public documents to see who runs our
company and how we created Proton. We publish a transparency report and a
clear privacy policy. We routinely subject our code to third-party security
audits and publish the results. And of course our software is free and open
source. You can find more details about this on our blog here:
[https://protonmail.com/blog/is-protonmail-
trustworthy/](https://protonmail.com/blog/is-protonmail-trustworthy/)

